# How long are smoked nuts good for?



## stonerose (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been smoking nuts for a few years now with great results (raw almonds & cashews, at 250 for 2 hours, can provide more details if interested).

Question - how long are they safe for after the smoke? For example, if I gave some as gifts or used at a holiday bake sale, I'd want to put on an expiration date, as people don't always eat that stuff right away. 

In our house the nuts only last a few days, so it's never been a concern...

Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## dr k (Oct 22, 2018)

This has some good info. They are sterile from the 2 hours @ 250° and smoked and storing in a sealed bag in the fridge sounds like a good recommenddation . The article has pantry, fridge and freezer storage guidelines. They said opened nuts is shorter than the sealed best by date which is a year on a can of peanuts. 
http://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/nuts/how-long-do-nuts-last-shelf-life-expiration-date/


----------

